# Lyft driver deactivated for threatening to defend herself with taser



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.

The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.

"I've had, you know, some weird experiences but it's never been... I never felt like I was in danger," she said.

According to the woman, the other passenger started complaining about paying a damage fee for his friend and things quickly escalated.

"After several minutes of me adamantly saying, 'You need to exit my vehicle. Get out of my car! Get out of my car!' He refused and he kept trying to intimidate me. He was hovering above me in the passenger seat. I finally said if you don't get out of my vehicle, I'm going to grab my Taser."

The woman grabbed the stun gun. She says the sound alone scared the man out.

She reported the damage to Lyft, adding that she had used a stun gun to protect herself. That's when she says she was told she violated their weapons policy and was banned as a driver.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SB7oQFghUMBE&usg=AOvVaw3tpn2UMo_D7b4odX5_cszP

WTF Lyft, do people have to DIE before you change your policy???


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SB7oQFghUMBE&usg=AOvVaw3tpn2UMo_D7b4odX5_cszP
> 
> WTF Lyft, do people have to DIE before you change your policy???


Lyft response was disgusting, as usual


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SB7oQFghUMBE&usg=AOvVaw3tpn2UMo_D7b4odX5_cszP
> 
> WTF Lyft, do people have to DIE before you change your policy???


Knowing Lyft, dead driver gets deactivated, murderous pax gets a free ride.

Seriously, the moral of the story, sadly, is to LIE. She could have said everything that happened, including the threatening pax, just minus the taser. Get all of this to Lyft (as in the report itself and pictures) within 30 minutes and voila. If the passenger says anything about a taser its now he said / she said. "Oh he's just saying that to avoid paying the cleaning fee."

Its messed up one has to learn how to manipulate/word things in regards to rideshare, but its the nature of the beast.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

remember, lyft and boober are NOT our friends. think of them like HR departments. they will always protect themselves first and leave you out to dry. make sure if you have an incident that you look like the victim even if you must lie. that's the beautiful world these monsters have created for us.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Lyft response was disgusting, as usual


Disgusting? What? No way!

I'm sure the Lyft response was along the lines of "Hey, we see you're thinking about using a taser, but... not so fast bro!"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Growing up: "Don't talk to strangers. Don't take rides with strangers. Protect yourself, don't let people push you around. Ladies, carry mace or pepper spray wherever you go. Be aware, on your guard, at all times."

As a grown up Lyft driver: "Give rides to any and all strangers who pay thru our app. Be compassionate, even the super drunk need a ride home. No weapons, of any kind, ever, no exceptions. The customer is always right, and you will be let go if they complain about you in any serious way. Your time and money mean nothing to us, we have 10 people a day applying to replace you."


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

"The woman grabbed the stun gun. She says the sound alone scared the man out."

The sound is truly terrifying from a few feet away. Anyone who doesn't budge after hearing the lighting is probably insane. That's when you need a TASER. She had a stun gun, big difference. Pepper spray would only blind and incapacitate the driver as well. Really it's a don't ask don't tell policy.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lyft sucks for their policy on this, but driver could have handled it much better. DO NOT threaten passenger of cleaning fees. Simply take the pictures and turn in the claim to Uber/Lyft. If passenger asks, _Are you going to report us? _Or whatever B.S. - simply say, _We all good. _Then report it ASAP once you are free and clear from passenger you will NEVER see again.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...KTAD&usg=AOvVaw1pPHa_UA7uHOd6Cj0tgOvm&ampcf=1

Robbery attempt with a loaded gun. Fortunately, driver able to redirect the gun back on assailant. How many drivers have that kind of skill, or luck, when facing the barrel of a gun?

I will carry whatever weapon I want to make me feel safe. They can deactivate me all day long, and I will talk to every news outlet in the country if that happens. At least Uber lets u carry non-lethal stuff.

I wonder if the $2,500 deductible covers bullet holes....


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The guy didn't lay his hand on her or even assaulted her in any way whatsoever. It seem like another incident of pulling out a gun because I was scared situation. She grossly underestimated the riders. Shut up don't make a scene continue driving and drop them off at the requested location. She was probably running her mouth off about the cleaning fee and getting into an argument with the rider to such an extent it turn into a screaming match in which case she stopped the car and was attempting to kick the riders out of the car. 

The story is always awesome when it told by the driver. People probably going to start going on about victim blaming BS but looking at this subjectively I can see it from an unbiased point of view. What would you do if you were the rider and ur trying to get home ur friend had too much too much to drink okay he vomited. Nothing you can do now you got the driver mouthing off at you that your now in deep $h!t with cleaning fee 

Ur intoxicated it late in the night ur tired and trying to get home and you are a bit edgy so you mouth off a bit too before you know it she pulling over the car screaming at you to get out  or she going to taser ur a$$. People do have to look at it from driver and rider side... Not just driver it easy cause we are drivers... It not always us against them even I do despise them cheap riders... If the guy was serious and going to attack her that little toy would of done absolutely nothing after he knocked it out of her hand especially been close range in confine spaces he might of got stun for a second or two before he grab her hand and arms.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You know, for how small a market share lyft has, there is a surprising amount of incidents involving driver/pax assualt & murders.

Is driving/riding uber safer than lyft?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

probably don't want to get in the car with a female lyft driver  she might either shoot you or stun you with a taser if she feel threaten.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> probably don't want to get in the car with a female lyft driver  she might either shoot you or stun you with a taser if she feel threaten.


Tip cash as soon as you get in. Easier to get legitimate consent when everyone is in a good mood. 
Don't forget the rules. 

Be attractive 
Don't be unattractive


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Lyft sucks for their policy on this, but driver could have handled it much better. DO NOT threaten passenger of cleaning fees. Simply take the pictures and turn in the claim to Uber/Lyft. If passenger asks, _Are you going to report us? _Or whatever B.S. - simply say, _We all good. _Then report it ASAP once you are free and clear from passenger you will NEVER see again.


Yep.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably a really good thing this driver did not have a weapon (non-lethal or otherwise)~






And, I'll just leave this here~


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

That was her  how you find video of her on youtube so fast! This is exactly what happen when the guy vomited 

I got no idea why people don't just drive the people to the destination and avoid all this drama  Why do drivers have to fight or even talk with riders... Just drive. Second one was clearly fake hahah can i have some


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> That was her  how you find video of her on youtube so fast! This is exactly what happen when the guy vomited
> 
> *I got no idea why people don't just drive the people to the destination and avoid all this drama * Why do drivers have to fight or even talk with riders... Just drive. Second one was clearly fake hahah can i have some


Because some drivers read on here or other driver boards, that they shouldn't take any crap from passengers and just kick-they-azzes-out! Well fine, but there is a way to do that without getting into a fight...lol.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It easy to get into a screaming contest but... Like most trips are 10 minutes 
Weigh the option do i get into a screaming contest and try to kick their a$$ out in the middle of the night with my gun/taser that i'm not even supposed to have which is supposed to be used as last resort or do I just not get myself into situations like that and just be a dumb driver and take them to their happy place 

Fastest way to get someone out of the car is to drive fast and drop them off at the location or spend the next ten hours in a screaming contest in the car and getting deactivated  I know which option i pick...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> It easy to get into a screaming contest but... Like most trips are 10 minutes
> Weigh the option do i get into a screaming contest and try to kick their a$$ out in the middle of the night with my gun/taser that i'm not even supposed to have which is supposed to be used as last resort or do I just not get myself into situations like that and just be a dumb driver and take them to their happy place
> 
> Fastest way to get someone out of the car is to drive fast and drop them off at the location or spend the next ten hours in a screaming contest in the car and getting deactivated  I know which option i pick...


Almost 6k trips and only had to ask one person to exit my car. And that went rather smoothly...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Something like this....






Poor riders never stood a chance


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Probably a really good thing this driver did not have a weapon (non-lethal or otherwise)~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do people let things escalate that far...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Igsfire said:


> How do people let things escalate that far...


They have issues even before driving Uber/Lyft : ? maybe...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I remember another incident just a few weeks ago with another female driver about to put a few bullets into two young men because she felt in danger  Pretty much the same thing. Got into an argument with the riders and attempted to kick them out in which case with a gun. Might be safer to get a taxi 

Once you get emotional and your lid pops off it fight or flight responses.... Chemical and animal side kicks into gear and all rational thoughts out the window. Not to mention all this fake perception of "danger" going through ur mind. That why you have to recognize when you are close to the edge and breath deeply and remain very calm.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Shouldve red the TOS.
Portland is crawling with part time ants sucking up every crumb and killing all the surges, now we have one less. BOL


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Would make international news if rider get shot or tasered  My uber/lyft driver went berserk and shot me!


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Driver friendly company my ass.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

She should NEVER have admitted to having a Taser.
Deny, deny.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> The guy didn't lay his hand on her or even assaulted her in any way whatsoever. It seem like another incident of pulling out a gun because I was scared situation. She grossly underestimated the riders. Shut up don't make a scene continue driving and drop them off at the requested location. She was probably running her mouth off about the cleaning fee and getting into an argument with the rider to such an extent it turn into a screaming match in which case she stopped the car and was attempting to kick the riders out of the car.
> 
> The story is always awesome when it told by the driver. People probably going to start going on about victim blaming BS but looking at this subjectively I can see it from an unbiased point of view. What would you do if you were the rider and ur trying to get home ur friend had too much too much to drink okay he vomited. Nothing you can do now you got the driver mouthing off at you that your now in deep $h!t with cleaning fee
> 
> Ur intoxicated it late in the night ur tired and trying to get home and you are a bit edgy so you mouth off a bit too before you know it she pulling over the car screaming at you to get out  or she going to taser ur a$$. People do have to look at it from driver and rider side... Not just driver it easy cause we are drivers... It not always us against them even I do despise them cheap riders... If the guy was serious and going to attack her that little toy would of done absolutely nothing after he knocked it out of her hand especially been close range in confine spaces he might of got stun for a second or two before he grab her hand and arms.


never drove past 7:30pm but if youre an adult & all riders need to be adults to request & throw up in my car you getting the f out on the spot, and if it wasn't for uber linking me to you & you a man im beating your ass and rubbing your nose in it like a dog

grow the f up, partying till you vomit is a teenage or at home experience you dont puke in strangers cars im not taking you to your destination lmao stumble your puke covered azz until the cops pick u up, hopefully you choke on it in the holding cell


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> The guy didn't lay his hand on her or even assaulted her in any way whatsoever.


You should learn the difference between Assault vs. Battery.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I have always wondered how these giant companies are still in business after countless passengers and drivers are hurt as a result of their neglegence.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> And, I'll just leave this here~


Anyone who believes this isn't staged is a stooge. lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

at-007smartLP said:


> never drove past 7:30pm but if youre an adult & all riders need to be adults to request & throw up in my car you getting the f out on the spot, and if it wasn't for uber linking me to you & you a man im beating your ass and rubbing your nose in it like a dog
> 
> grow the f up, partying till you vomit is a teenage or at home experience you dont puke in strangers cars im not taking you to your destination lmao stumble your puke covered azz until the cops pick u up, hopefully you choke on it in the holding cell


I like it!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Lyft response was disgusting, as usual


Great now everyone knows that Lyft drivers can't defend themselves.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Lyft and uber weapons policy is irrelevant. Go by state law and protect yourself as you see fit.



jfinks said:


> Great now everyone knows that Lyft drivers can't defend themselves.


yes they can. The smart ones just don't advertise it and if it gets to the point defense is required who cares about being deactivated at that point? The weapons policy is absolutely of no legal consequence whatsoever.

Now this said a taser is a defense weapon not a compulsion tool. Threatening use of it to remove a person from her vehicle is not very smart. She should have called 911 for that and the taser is what she reserves if she needs to defend herself. Always retreat if you can and use force if you can't. It is also the best legal standing.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

In a world without weapons, in an altercation between most men and most women, most men will win every time.

Just sayin.

at the very least every driver (woman or man) should have an old, spare backup cell phone under their seat that they can use to dial 911. anything beyond that is your choice/judgement call. 

but I'd rather be deactivated than sitting in a hospital room praying that the emergency contraception kicks in after getting a pelvic exam.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

leroy jenkins said:


> In a world without weapons, in an altercation between most men and most women, most men will win every time.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> ...


Since when will anal sex get you pregnant?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dashcam. She spent her money on a stun gun not a Dashcam?

My little Dashcam flashing lights work wonders on pax.

Hi officer. Yes I deliberately broke the law. And just admitted it to a police officer. So, you're not gonna give me a ticket are you, honey?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> Something like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this scene!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

A year ago I never would have said this, but Lyft is worse than Uber.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.
> 
> The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.
> 
> ...


Her first mistake was not using it..you pull out a weapon (of any kind) you better not fool around. She should have zapped the guy, then called the cops. Clear self defense.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

From https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-Policies

*Lyft reserves sole judgement on what constitutes a "weapon."*

Sheesh... I guess flashlights, Leatherman tools, jack handles and body odor are all regarded as weapons.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Her first mistake was not using it..you pull out a weapon (of any kind) you better not fool around. She should have zapped the guy, then called the cops. Clear self defense.


Yup. If you point it; you gotta use it. 
He should have thought "Oh shit, she has a tas...." just before he hit the ground twitching and foaming at the mouth.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Probably a really good thing this driver did not have a weapon (non-lethal or otherwise)~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that first video was the bomb. Thats right you scared ass, cookie baking white housewife ass *****. Who the **** calls the cops over being told to get out of someone else's car. Dumb *****


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SkidRow said:


> From https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-Policies
> 
> *Lyft reserves sole judgement on what constitutes a "weapon."*
> 
> Sheesh... I guess flashlights, Leatherman tools, jack handles and body odor are all regarded as weapons.


Someone almost killed me with their bad breath the other day. NO WEAPONS allowed, what were they thinking.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

THis story is from October 2016 - over a year old.

Why is it suddenly news here?

And why is it a featured story?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.
> 
> The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.
> 
> ...


She could of legally tasered the guy in her car. Should of. 
Or atleast drive by their hub and throw a brick through the window. And when they fix it, throw another one. We need to protest like they do in Europe. Anyways America sucks.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> She could of legally tasered the guy in her car. Should of.
> Or atleast drive by their hub and throw a brick through the window. And when they fix it, throw another one. We need to protest like they do in Europe. Anyways America sucks.


No. Los Angeles sucks.
Check out the real America, away from la-la land.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Her first mistake was not using it..you pull out a weapon (of any kind) you better not fool around. She should have zapped the guy, then called the cops. Clear self defense.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

One big mistake there (besides letting an altercation escalate in the first place) is to let the bad guy know of your intentions...once she told the rider that she was going to use her Taser, it's on and now the rider can plan their next move. It's bad tactics.

If you don't have formal training with weapons, please don't carry them. You can easily get disarmed and then hurt (or dead).

If you feel the need to carry weapons, then please get formal training (whether it's a knife, Taser or gun). Any gun shop or outdoor/hunting store will be able to get you local contacts.


----------



## rockyduncn (Aug 11, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I have always wondered how these giant companies are still in business after countless passengers and drivers are hurt as a result of their neglegence.


That's why drivers are "contractors" and not "employees." The company has less responsibility, and often zero responsibility, for the negligence of a contractor.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Mista T said:


> A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.
> 
> The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.
> 
> ...


And, .... a woman i


Mista T said:


> A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.
> 
> The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.
> 
> ...


 And, a woman is to be believed&#8230;


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

rockyduncn said:


> That's why drivers are "contractors" and not "employees." The company has less responsibility, and often zero responsibility, for the negligence of a contractor.


The same relationship is between homeowner and tree setvice. When tree guy falls and kills himself his family comes after both employer and house owner. Sometimes if proven neglegent, the home owner can be on the hook. In the justice system an arms length relationship is simply a veil not a concrete wall. Prove neglegent and your case as a claimant is solid. Uber can not shield itself from neglegence. There are hundreds of examples of when uber settles. All i am saying is that eventually there will be thousands. This is an extremely high volume business with an extremely high risk factor. Its like if mcdonalds was serving up liquor by the million cups an hour. I am pretty sure people would be injured in its "contractors" premises every hour. Uber is a tatget for neglegence suits forever and there is no way to escape it


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> The same relationship is between homeowner and tree setvice. When tree guy falls and kills himself his family comes after both employer and house owner. Sometimes if proven neglegent, the home owner can be on the hook. In the justice system an arms length relationship is simply a veil not a concrete wall. Prove neglegent and your case as a claimant is solid. Uber can not shield itself from neglegence. There are hundreds of examples of when uber settles. All i am saying is that eventually there will be thousands. This is an extremely high volume business with an extremely high risk factor. Its like if mcdonalds was serving up liquor by the million cups an hour. I am pretty sure people would be injured in its "contractors" premises every hour. Uber is a tatget for neglegence suits forever and there is no way to escape it


Using your example of a tree service and homeowner, how is this like Uber? I could see the analogy if they provided the cars...

(I'm not saying that Uber doesn't settle on lawsuits...)


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

Woman can't protect themselves by showing a threatening passenger their taser but drivers are forced to take fake service dogs from perfectly healthy people.


----------



## PROJ3CTALPH4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeah jewber and Lyft just suck. They will never defend their "partners." It's your personal vehicle and should be able to kick someone out when you don't feel safe. Id love to see the CEO of either drive around here in late night NY without any kind of "weapon."


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.
> 
> The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.
> 
> ...


*Hierarchy:

Passenger's life >
McDonald's worker >
7-Eleven sandwich >
Lyft driver's life *

*Just more "Lyft is a sack of garbage" news. *

Look, driving for Lyft causes mental instability. Save for 6 months, get one therapy session, get a disability animal, and let the animal be a Rottweiler. And when Lyft says you can't have a disability animal in the car with you (but a passenger can), find a good attorney and go national with a disability discrimination suit.
*
*


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> That was her  how you find video of her on youtube so fast! This is exactly what happen when the guy vomited
> 
> I got no idea why people don't just drive the people to the destination and avoid all this drama  Why do drivers have to fight or even talk with riders... Just drive. Second one was clearly fake hahah can i have some


You dont get out of my car . my hammer will make you . .simple . You are trespassing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Never, ever THREATEN.
Just DO IT.

Threatening someone is illegal.
Defending yourself is not.

Why give your opponent the information that you are going to do something. The surprise is worth as much as the act itself. Once it is in my mind that physical confrontation is imminent, and is not avoidable, and that there is a chance that I will be severely hurt or killed (or my family) the shit hits the fan. It is explosive, and surprising even to me. It truly is 'shock and awe'. And, the reason is because I am afraid. There is little that is more dangerous than a scared and cornered animal.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> She could of legally tasered the guy in her car. Should of.
> Or atleast drive by their hub and throw a brick through the window. And when they fix it, throw another one. We need to protest like they do in Europe. Anyways America sucks.


Then get the F out...loser. No one is making you stay here...go to your favorite country.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Then get the F out...loser. No one is making you stay here...go to your favorite country.


LA might not be great. In fact it's pretty shitty. But still better than Jersey. I'd rather live in a box under a bridge in India than be caught within 10 miles of that dump. "Jersey, New York's Mexico. "


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> LA might not be great. In fact it's pretty shitty. But still better than Jersey. I'd rather live in a box under a bridge in India than be caught within 10 miles of that dump. "Jersey, New York's Mexico. "


Dude- if America sucks so bad, why don't you go live somewhere else? Just curious. I'll bet you have a really good answer for me.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Dude- if America sucks so bad, why don't you go live somewhere else? Just curious. I'll bet you have a really good answer for me.


Because patriots don't run at a sight of an issue. You fight.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Almost 6k trips and only had to ask one person to exit my car. And that went rather smoothly...


I once kicked out 3 groups. ...in ONE NIGHT


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I once kicked out 3 groups. ...in ONE NIGHT


XL, especially in the OC, I think probably attracts a different breed of _group..._



freeFromUber said:


> Dude- if America sucks so bad, why don't you go live somewhere else? Just curious. I'll bet you have a really good answer for me.


Me thinks Leo likes America...it's the New Jersey part he ain't fond of. Personally, I'd take the worst part of this beautiful country over any part of India...that's where Rohit is!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> XL, especially in the OC, I think probably attracts a different breed of _group..._


Do i ***look*** like I have the patience to tolerate 3 or more batches of orangey cnts in one night???

Hells to the no, that was LA


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> A Portland woman said she was banned from working as a Lyft driver because she defended herself from a threatening passenger. Now, she's hoping her story will persuade the ride share company to evaluate their non-lethal weapons policy.
> 
> The part-time Uber and Lyft driver, who asked to remain anonymous, says it was her last ride of the night. She was driving past Jantzen Beach when one of her two passengers in the backseat vomited in her car. That part, she says, is not A-typical.
> 
> ...


The driver was a Lyft employee. Lyft is allowed to tell their employees what they can legally carry in their own personal vehicles.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Here is the reality of things (whether you agree with Lyft's policy or not):

She knew (or had no reason not to) what Lyft's weapon policy is. It is spelled right out in the T&C's. If she didn't read them, and just blindly accepted them, that's on her.
Knowing #1, she openly admitted to Lyft that she had carried, and brandished, a tazer. So it's no big surprise that they deactivated her immediately for violating the T&C's upon receiving her report.
While I feel for her, she is stuck between a rock and a hard place, and really has no one to blame but herself for violating the T&C's. (yes I get that the pax shouldn't have been a d-bag and been arguing with her to the point that she felt threatened).


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Because patriots don't run at a sight of an issue. You fight.


Patriots don't trash talk the greatest country on the planet...you're no patriot.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Patriots don't trash talk the greatest country on the planet...you're no patriot.


Lol. Read the constitution. It's this false patritaism that's ruined the greatest country. 
If you think you're number one you stop striving for better. That's the coolaid talking. America is not the greatest country. It can and should be, but we've been raped by special interest since the 70s. 
So wake up before you're living in the slums of Mumbai aka Downtown Los Angeles. 
Wake up America!!!!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Probably a really good thing this driver did not have a weapon (non-lethal or otherwise)~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smack-mouth girls, get on your bikes and ride!

Well, I'll tell you, this is what cops deal with every day. And if the cop tries to arrest them...well then....there is always a career in real estate


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

females dont play well with each other. 
For me personally in my market, females account for 80% of rider trip issues/conflicts.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

wb6vpm said:


> Here is the reality of things (whether you agree with Lyft's policy or not):
> 
> She knew (or had no reason not to) what Lyft's weapon policy is. It is spelled right out in the T&C's. If she didn't read them, and just blindly accepted them, that's on her.
> Knowing #1, she openly admitted to Lyft that she had carried, and brandished, a tazer. So it's no big surprise that they deactivated her immediately for violating the T&C's upon receiving her report.
> While I feel for her, she is stuck between a rock and a hard place, and really has no one to blame but herself for violating the T&C's. (yes I get that the pax shouldn't have been a d-bag and been arguing with her to the point that she felt threatened).


Bingo - the driver was stuck between a rock and a hard place. Pretty much that's all there is to say beyond this except it sucks.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> You
> Is driving/riding uber safer than lyft?


Don't know if it's "safer" but Uber passengers are by and large better than Lyft. Lyft has all the passengers Uber deactivated. Garbage pax on Lyft.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

This woman is clearly doing it wrong. She needed to have a service dog riding shotgun. Technically it is performing a service if it is used to defend her. Who says only pax can bring service dogs into the cars?


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Probably a really good thing this driver did not have a weapon (non-lethal or otherwise)~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came very close to believing 2nd video . 1St video legit though imho


----------

